# A historic French chateau restoration project . . .



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5208202

Looks like they have their life's work set out in front of them.

It will take a lifetime and a large fortune to get it back to it's former grandeur.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

That would ne an amazing project. I couldn't even imagine what it would cost to restore, or heat once it is restored.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good for them!

It is wonderful when someone is able to restore any property to its original beauty.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am sitting here going "Oh yeah, my kind of project"..

I am a romantic, I would be all over this. Despite cost, it would be worth it..every bit of it.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Most of these were self-sustaining properties, too!


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

The good news is that they are australians , the locals for once won't be pissed by the brits buying up properties &#8230;. that part of france is beautiful kid of hot in the summer though &#8230;.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I would love to rehab that or something similar.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Reminds me of the old Tom Hanks/Shelly Long movie, "The Money Pit."


----------

